# new Build - 6.5 x 284



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Finished my build just in time to take it our next week on a mule deer hunt.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That should get it done. My 6.5-284 is my favorite rifle now.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sexy!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful rifle! Congrats!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice thanks for showing


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Very nice...build details?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

If I had to start over the 6.5x284 Norma would be my first acquisition. You will love it.


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks everyone, will hopefully post pic up by the weekend, going muley hunting Friday after thanksgiving


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

VERY Nice ! :cheers:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's unfair to the deer and the hog! Very nice gun!!!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

How is the rifle shooting? Havenâ€™t researched much, it is factory ammo available and if so is it any good or better to reload for? Do you have any other â€œlong range calibersâ€ to compare this rifle to, like a 6.5 creed, 7stw or many of the others?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

DR_Smith said:


> How is the rifle shooting? Havenâ€™t researched much, it is factory ammo available and if so is it any good or better to reload for? Do you have any other â€œlong range calibersâ€ to compare this rifle to, like a 6.5 creed, 7stw or many of the others?


Unless i am mistaken, the 6.5-284 holds the current world record for the 1000 yd group. I will say that the 7STW is the hardest hitting round that i have ever shot. It will literally tear up steel targets at 700 yds. But it gets meat on both ends. Amazing the amount of recoil.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

On the STW, is anyone shooting it suppressed? Mainly for recoil reduction and just because a muzzle break prob does better but just so loud. 
I donâ€™t currently shoot long range but I have a place where I can for fun and I just like the aspect of having a round that is more then capable. I know there is 100â€™s out there, but Iâ€™m looking for GOOD factory ammo, hunting first round... donâ€™t want 30 cal, getting a creed for wife and daughter so looking for something different...


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

DR_Smith said:


> On the STW, is anyone shooting it suppressed? Mainly for recoil reduction and just because a muzzle break prob does better but just so loud.
> I donâ€™t currently shoot long range but I have a place where I can for fun and I just like the aspect of having a round that is more then capable. I know there is 100â€™s out there, but Iâ€™m looking for GOOD factory ammo, hunting first round... donâ€™t want 30 cal, getting a creed for wife and daughter so looking for something different...


For wife.... .257 STW and never look back. All Iï¸ can say is that mine shoots better and of course much faster than my 7 STW. You will have to load for it though as itâ€™s still a wild cat with no known factory ammo that Iï¸ know of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My 7mm stw is a heavy, fluted barrel with a Brake .
Its Barely a thump , hardly noticeable . but plenty loud.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

